# Où trouver une base de synonymes ?



## netgui (31 Mars 2008)

Je cherche une base des synonymes de la langue française pour un petit exercice pédagogique (dév d'un petit dico en VB). Je cherche sur le ent depuis 1 heure sans succès : ca peut être un fichier .txt ou .pdf , ue base MySQL etc...
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Mars 2008)

J'ai trouvé ceci...ptet que ça te conviens.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/


----------



## netgui (31 Mars 2008)

non mince :-( c'est un dico en ligne, je cherche juste un fichier texte exploitable localement sur mon poste. Merci quand même !


----------



## Didier Guillion (1 Avril 2008)

Essaye de voir du coté du Brulex :

http://orthorelie.free.fr/bdlexicales.htm

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Dans les fichiers de OpenOffice?


----------



## netgui (1 Avril 2008)

Merci pour votre aide les amis ! j'ai trouvé un fichier très complet grâce à Open Office en effet. C'est un fichier .dat, je l'ai renommé en .txt puis ouvert dans Excel, un petit traitement et il est tout propre prêt à être exploité par le dico. le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que cette liste est magnifique : ils sont fort les contributeurs de OOo !!!


----------



## candide-IeS (22 Mai 2008)

Est-il possible de savoir dans quel fichier openoffice? Merci!



netgui a dit:


> Merci pour votre aide les amis ! j'ai trouvé un fichier très complet grâce à Open Office en effet. C'est un fichier .dat, je l'ai renommé en .txt puis ouvert dans Excel, un petit traitement et il est tout propre prêt à être exploité par le dico. le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que cette liste est magnifique : ils sont fort les contributeurs de OOo !!!


----------

